# Colin Winkelman tot



## DirtJumper III (14. August 2005)

DK fahrer Colin Winkelman ist tot. ist in verschiedenen foren auch schon gepostet worden, aber wollte es nur hier auch mal reinschrieben. 
hier infos:
ok... after a few phone calls i got the story of what happened to the best of everyones knowledge 

apparently3 days ago colin and his girlfriend/fiance/whatever got into a huge fight... and she like left or somthing... so colin started talking about suicide(nobody took it serious), cause colin was always a happy guy... so after 3 days, nobody had heard from him, so alan cooke and his buddy gary nichols were wondering where colin had been... so gary goes over to colins house, and finds all the doors are locked.. he gets into the garage and colin was laying on the garage floor with like some blood coming out of his nose... the way it seems is that he died of carbon monoxide, he turned on his chopper and sat there in the garage until the fumes killed him. 


thats the story ive heard from cielencki and will stroud... seriously sucks 


as jimmy said it... there is 2 ways to handle this, sit and be sad, or go out and ride our bikes like colin would want... i mean its ok to be sad, its a great loss to anybody that knew him, and BMX in general... remember that colin lived for bmx, ever since he started it was his life... he did gaps bigger than people could see, did the craziest shit EVER and LOVED every second of it... so i say that the next time any of us gets on our bike we ride like colin would, and how colin would want us to.. for the simple joy that we get from riding around on a "little kids bike", love every second of it, and never forget why we started... 

RIP colin


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machtsgut (14. August 2005)

verstehe nicht wie man sowas machen kann.....


----------



## crossie (14. August 2005)

mir fehlen die worte. ich bin geschockt.



ich mein, "kennen" ist wohl übertrieben.. aber aus den ganzen bmx-vid's wo man auch bissl "backstage" mitbekommt,... sowas hätt ich ihm nich zugetraut.



RIP colin.


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. August 2005)

da fehlen einem wirklich die worte! aus den videos kommt er immer total lustig und lebensfroh rüber.


----------



## pEju (14. August 2005)

wenn die story stimmt weiß ich verdammt noch mal nicht warum das sein mußte.   
colin war wie kein anderer einfach der beste im bmx business mit den verrücktesten ideen.

*we'll miss you colin !!*
gone but not forgotten !!!

*Rest In Peace*

  u forever


----------



## RISE (14. August 2005)

Die Story wird schon stimmen, auf jeden Fall war es wohl Selbstmord, so berichteten es jedenfalls fast alle BMX Seiten vor 1 - 2 Tagen.

R.I.P.


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (14. August 2005)

sowas ist echt *******. verstehe nciht wie man so verzweifelt wegen einer frau sein kann; und deswegen auch noch selbstmord???
er war echt ein ganz großer unter den bmxern


----------



## aurelio (14. August 2005)

Echt schlimm... Vor allem das man seine Freundin/Lebensgfährtin mehr liebt als sein eigenes Leben. Bzw. das eigene Leben ohne den Partner nichts mehr wert zu sein scheint.

R.I.P.


----------



## Till (14. August 2005)

krasse ********, hätte echt nicht sein müssen hab letztens noch ne reportage über ihn gesehen!


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. August 2005)

der wahnsinn, war so ein sympatischer Typ, hätte ne gedacht das der zu sowas in der Lage ist!
kann da nur sagen Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## occas (15. August 2005)

einfach nur schrecklich, mir fehlen gerade die worte, er war für mich eine der sympatischten aus dem gesamten bmx geschäft!


----------



## Moshcore (16. August 2005)

das ist echt übel ich weiss wie oft ich mit Kumpels über ihn geredet habe was er für krasse nummern abgezogen hat, na ja ich hoffe wirklich das wir noch unseren Kids später von ihm erzählen und er so allen in guter Erinnerung bleibt, Ride on


----------



## eKual (16. August 2005)

ich stimme grafix  zu


----------



## alöx (18. August 2005)

Sorry wenn es vllt unpassend ist aber irgendwie hat Knibbel mal Recht.

Selbstmord ist immernoch der größte Egoismus den es gibt und ich kann sowas nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat sich auch einer auf diese Art und Weise verabschiedet und man hinterlässt immer einen größeren "schaden" als man selber hatte. 

trotzdem ruhe in Frieden krasser Kerl war er immer.


----------



## -Biohazard- (18. August 2005)

also ich find es schade..


----------



## Coffee (19. August 2005)

und wer hier weiter unsachliche kommentare abgeben will sollte das in einem anderen thread machen. nicht hier zu sounpassender stelle.


gruß coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (19. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und wer hier weiter unsachliche kommentare abgeben will sollte das in einem anderen thread machen. nicht hier zu sounpassender stelle.
> 
> 
> gruß coffee



irgendwie hat mich deine Editierung nie getroffen, bis eben, aber was bitte war in meinem Beitrag unsachlich?
Ich finde ihr bzw. Du macht es euch ganz schön leicht mit eurer Weglöscherei.
Naja ich denk mir ab sofort meine Meinung nur noch, die Meinungs- und Äusserungsfreiheit wird ja hier sowieso beschnitten...


----------



## evil_rider (20. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und wer hier weiter unsachliche kommentare abgeben will sollte das in einem anderen thread machen. nicht hier zu sounpassender stelle.
> 
> 
> gruß coffee




sorry, aber das ausgerechnet DU jhier im BMX forum rumpfuscht, hätte ich nicht gedacht... in der BMX sparte gehts halt etwas direkter zu, nicht so lullig wie bei den zugroßen rädern!

_R.I.P._ C.W.


----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

@ marinrider + evil

marinrider, du hattest einen beitrag zitiert, deswegen hat es deinen ganzen beitrag getroffen da ich nciht jeden beitrag einzeln bearbeitet habe. 

evil, es geht hier nicht um bmx oder nciht bmx sondern das es in solch einem thread fehl am platze ist solch ein streitgespräch zu führen. das könnt ihr gerne woanderst. oder gehst du auch zu einer beerdigung um am grab desjenigen rumzulästern?

grüße coffee

p.s. ich wollte keine diskussion herbeirufen. einerseits wollt ihr immer das man sich zu erkennen gibt wenn und warum man etwas editiert/löscht und hinterher ist es ebenso wieder unrecht.


----------



## evil_rider (20. August 2005)

wo habe ich über C.W. gelästert? ich habe nur gesagt knibbel soll die klappe halten.


----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wo habe ich über C.W. gelästert? ich habe nur gesagt knibbel soll die klappe halten.



ich weiss evil, aber genau solch eine aussage zieht doch wieder diskussionen nach sich die in solch einen thread nichts zu suchen haben. genau wie diese jetzt auch. deswegen ist für mich das thema jetzt auch durch. versucht es doch auch einmal zu verstehen.

danke coffee


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. August 2005)

twentyinchsoul.com schrieb:
			
		

> oh man, anscheinend ist diese neuigkeit schon 2 tage alt, aber wer rechnet denn mit sowas!! colin winkelman hat sich das leben genommen, hallo er hat sich selbst die lichter ausgeknippst und zwar wegen seiner verlobten die ihn verlassen hat!!! das gibt es eigentlich alles nicht! nicht wegen den hühnern, oh man!! so eine verfluchte ********, wer weiss schon was bei deinem besten freund in der bimmel rummacht! habt ihr euch das mal gefragt?!?! fragts euch ihr pfeiffen!


.....


----------

